# Die besten Alternativen zu Minecraft: Zehn Gratis-Klone für kostenlosen Klötzchen-Spaß



## MaxFalkenstern (24. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die besten Alternativen zu Minecraft: Zehn Gratis-Klone für kostenlosen Klötzchen-Spaß* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die besten Alternativen zu Minecraft: Zehn Gratis-Klone für kostenlosen Klötzchen-Spaß


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (24. Dezember 2011)

O_O Das kann doch nicht sein !  Wenn man sich Blockmania anschaut...Notch hat sich ja garnichts ausgedacht !


----------



## SimplyAlegend (24. Dezember 2011)

TheGenius79III79 schrieb:


> O_O Das kann doch nicht sein !  Wenn man sich Blockmania anschaut...Notch hat sich ja garnichts ausgedacht !


 
Nur das Blockmania jünger als Minecraft ist ... Ich verstehe btw. nicht warum Dwarf Fortress hier nicht auftaucht, dass war schließlich eine Inspirationsquelle von Notch und ist einfach nur ein geniales gratis game.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ace of Spades macht übrigens stark bock  danke für den Hinweis


----------



## IlllIIlllI (24. Dezember 2011)

ich glaub in zukunft wird am PC nur noch so minecraft zeug rauskommen


----------



## DiePoente (24. Dezember 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ich glaub in zukunft wird am PC nur noch so minecraft zeug rauskommen


 Nein, das glaube ich nicht Tim.


----------



## Mothman (24. Dezember 2011)

SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Ich verstehe btw. nicht warum Dwarf Fortress hier nicht auftaucht, dass war schließlich eine Inspirationsquelle von Notch und ist einfach nur ein geniales gratis game.


Hui, ja, das ist genial aber auch heftig. Da muss man erstmal ne Engelsgeduld aufweisen, um das erstmal zu kapieren. Sehr, sehr komplex das Spiel. Aber genial in der Tat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lohha (30. Dezember 2011)

Als ich gerade Epic Inventor von der Seite, die in dem Artikel war, runterladen wollte, meldete mein Virenprogramm (Norton) plötzlich, dass diese Datei eine starke Bedrohungsstufe hat.
Ich wollte mal kurz fragen, ob dies stimmt, bzw. warum das so ist?


----------



## Enisra (30. Dezember 2011)

Lohha schrieb:


> Als ich gerade Epic Inventor von der Seite, die in dem Artikel war, runterladen wollte, meldete mein Virenprogramm (Norton) plötzlich, dass diese Datei eine starke Bedrohungsstufe hat.
> Ich wollte mal kurz fragen, ob dies stimmt, bzw. warum das so ist?


 
weil sich solche Programme auch gerne mal irren


----------



## Zebediah87 (6. Februar 2013)

Die aktuellste Ace of Spade´s Version gibts bei Steam zu kaufen für 8€ aber nicht mehr kostenlos


----------



## Smuggler (28. Februar 2013)

Da fehlt aber eindeutig Terraria


----------



## Peterparker87 (10. Februar 2014)

Terraria ist aber nicht Gratis.


----------

